# Swiss Silver Hallmarks



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

now i have my USB microscope i thought i would try and see when my 710's watch was made. However, i can't make out the hallmarks - i have searched the net and .925 silver should have a duck if it was from switzerland - or am i wrong?










Any ideas?


----------



## Florence1 (Jun 28, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> now i have my USB microscope i thought i would try and see when my 710's watch was made. However, i can't make out the hallmarks - i have searched the net and .925 silver should have a duck if it was from switzerland - or am i wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I collect silver and find that this is a very good site http://www.silvercollection.it/hallmarks.html

and then there is this http://www.silver-collector.com/topic981.html

http://poincon.blogspot.com/


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi, the Hallmarks are London import marks for sterling silver and 1974.

Regards steve


----------

